

5 Signs You're A Bad Programmer - misiti3780
https://sites.google.com/site/yacoset/Home/signs-that-you-re-a-bad-programmer

======
avmich
According to "3. Deficient research skills / Chronically poor knowledge of the
platform's features", "Re-inventing or laboring without basic mechanisms" is a
bad thing. I don't think so. I routinely work on a carefully chosen subset of
a (big) language/platform, having benefits of such an approach - both
immediate (stable compilers, proven patterns) and long-term (better
maintainability by somebody who's not an expert in all facets of the
language/platform).

------
indubitably
1\. You use Google sites.

~~~
misiti3780
haha

